# Realtek AC 97 Audio - Drivers Won't Install



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi I have downloaded the latest drivers from the realtek website and they wont install. It says that it is unknown publisher and keeps asking me again and again during installation. I've tried updating, Installing in safe mode, Turning Ac off in the bios and installing ect. I cant get it to work it says No Audio output device installed. My brain is starting to hurt! Can someone help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry we simply need more than that to help you. Please fill in what you can so we can get started.

Computer: Brand Name & Model #

Age of system and relevant components if different :

CPU: Brand, speed

Ram: Type, amount, speed

PSU: Make and model (wattage)

Operating system: Windows 98, 98SE, ME, XP Home, XP Pro, Vista or Other

Do you run Anti-Virus software: Brand Name, version #, is it up to date?

[/COLOR]For Video or Graphic problems:

Video Card: Brand Name, type, speed, Chipset, driver version and date

Video settings: resolution, advanced settings

For Internet problems:

Modem: Brand name and date of driver

Type connection: dial-up, cable, sat/DSL, other

Browser: IE, Netscape, Firefox, Sea Monkey and version #

For Network problems:

LAN or ethernet card(s) or adapters: Brand, # of cards

Router: Brand name, type

# machines on network

Network settings and IP configuration


Please state your specific problem and when it started

Did you change anything, install any hardware or software before the problem started?

List any recently installed software

List software running in background ie: anti-virus program, mail programs, backup software.
(Run,msconfig,ok,startup) and what is checked

Any power disruption or incomplete shutdowns

Failed Scandisk/chkdsk or defrag attempts

Use of any “tune-up” utilities, registry utilities, system diagnostics, other third party utility software

Recent downloaded software


This information may be of critical importance in locating and correcting the source of your problem. Please note any additional information or detail about the problem that may be of value in our assessment of the problem.


Thank you. 
__________________


----------



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

AMD Athalon 64 dual core proccesor 4200+ 2.21ghz

2g. ram

Vista 32 bit

Chrome

Asus - Realtek Ac Audio

Not sure how old the comp is id say max around 6 years.

Well my computer started blue screening, i had the hard drives checked theyre fine i was told it was my ram so I checked it all and have removed the faulty 1. All of my backups were void due to the hard drives being checked. So i reinstalled windows incl ac audio drivers and worked fine until i restarted then i get no audio output device installed. Ive tried everything i can to get the driver to reinstall but it wont finish the installation. Ive given all of the info i know how to get hold of. I dont have avg installed yet as im on a fresh windows os,. Is there any other information u need if so please can you tell me what i need to do to provide it thanx.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The driver you need for audio would be from the Asus website not Realtek so you need the motherboard model as well. This standalone version should give you that then go to Asus website.
SIW | System Information for Windows by Gabriel Topala
You also should be able to read the model number on the motherboard usually right under or near the video card slot or under the chipset.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The driver won't install probably because you're downloading them from the wrong website.
You must only download the driver from your PC or laptop maker's website. That applies to all the drivers for your system except add-on cards and external devices.


----------



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have downloaded the audio drivers for the A8n Sli Deluxe from the asus website the install shield wizard does the same thing it stops responding when it asks me wether i want to install knowing its from an unknown publisher. I cant seem to find a download that is for vista 32bit though.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download A8N-SLI Deluxe 

this is the website i used.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Go ahead and use the driver, that only means Asus won't pay MS to have it certified is all.


----------



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thats the point tho i click accept and/or decline and it still doesn't install.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh ok I misunderstood you.


----------



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ive managed to get it workin i think i havent reastarted yet i really dont want to. But i foind it installed itself when i updated my direct x drivers, it could just be a coincidence but if it helps anyone then ther u go.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK great let's see what happens.


----------



## lisanicol245 (Oct 6, 2012)

Haha i know u know it aint rite lol tell me the situation i know much about computers can do alot since i aint had no trainin but sometimes u cant quite wing it lol!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are Vista drivers on the Asus website. They are only Beta ( Beta Version 6.0.1.6202 ) and from 2007.

Ensure you have SP2 installed with ALL of the required updates. 

If there are any Realtek drivers/software listed in Add and Remove programs, uninstall, reboot, and check again. After they are all uninstalled, you can try installing the drivers again. Start with the Asus drivers. You could also try getting the drivers directly from Realtek.

In any case, as none of them are installing, I'd suspect a Windows issue.


----------

